# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Shkodra

## Ryder

*PAMJE NGA SHKODRA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografite._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album13*

----------


## bela70

Shtepia e Oso Kukes (keshtu me kan then ,me permiresoni nese e kam gabim)
hyrja.

----------


## bela70

Shtepia e O.K nga mbrenda.

----------


## iliria e para

keshtjella ne ane te kundert(nga Shkodra) tek liqeni te shkodres ku Oso Kuka hjedhi ne ere veten dhe malazezet.

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

SHKODRA JONE

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

SHKODRA JONE

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

Foto nga SHKODRA

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

Foto nga SHKODRA

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

Foto nga shkodra

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

Foto nga shkodra

----------


## mitjuk

pamje nga shkodra

----------


## mitjuk

shkoder  locja

----------


## mitjuk

shkoder  moj  shkoder

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

Foto Nga Shkodra

----------


## unforgiven II

1)Banka Italo Shqiptare
2)Vend Karakteristik
3)Lulishtja tek shatervani

----------


## unforgiven II

1)Memoriali i martireve te demokracise ne sheshin 2 Prilli
2)Duke u ngjitur ne kalane Rozafa
3)Liqeni i Shkodres

----------


## unforgiven II

Shatervani, Bashkia dhe Velipoja ne prag sezoni

----------


## unforgiven II

Parruca 
Kishe Ortodokse afer lulishtes perballe Universitetit
5 Heronjte

----------


## unforgiven II

Shkodra naten, marre nga liqeni
Kulla e Sahatit
Godina e Rektoratit

----------


## unforgiven II

...............................

----------

